# Getting my emotions and memories back



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my three month report after beginning the "intro diet" on the GAPS program. I feel much more like my old self in these ways:

No longer apathetic, lazy and limp - instead eager, angry and ready to fight to get my life back

No longer so tired

Experiencing far more emotion - love, sadness, enthusiasm, compassion, tenderness

A FAR more positive frame of mind

Able to get up in the morning easily, even if at 6am - bouncing out of bed

No longer thinking obsessively

Much less anxiety

Dreams are different - not the haunting, inpersonal dreams I had with DP, but colourful stories with interesting people in them.

Here is a summary of the GAPS diet:

Many people have a condition called Gut dysbiosis where they have not received the bacteria essential to health from their mother, and then have acquired pathogenic flora instead, due to lack of the protection which would have been offered by the friendly bacteria. As these pathogens colonise the gut, they destroy its ability to digest, and at the same time, perforate the gut wall, allowing undigested food and chemicals excreted by the pathogens to get into the bloodstream. This causes a two-fold disaster - nourishment does not get where it is needed, and devastating toxins do get into all the organs including the BRAIN via the bloddstream. If you are deficient in nutrients when eating a healthy diet, suffering from allergies, or having digestive problems, this is the underlying cause.

Gut And Psychology Diet is a way to reverse this condition through diet and introduction of friendly bacteria into the digestive tract.

Jeliandmara


----------

